# Calcular resistencias para un amplificador transistorado.



## moises95 (Sep 23, 2011)

¿Alguien sabría cómo calcular la dos resistencias que faltan o alguna otra solución?

http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/6551/amplificadorde50watts.gif



Faltan r2 y r4, y el Vcc, que creo que para los 50w serian +60v ¿no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 23, 2011)

Yo se que me vas a odiar . . .  pero ese circuito está completo aqui:

Diagramas amplificadores


----------



## moises95 (Sep 23, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo se que me vas a odiar . . .  pero ese circuito está completo aqui:
> 
> Diagramas amplificadores




 tenia que estar! Y no lo encuentro ni con el buscador, he probado a poenr 50 watts amplificador 50... y me parece ese tema pero nada. Y son 129 paginas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 23, 2011)

Porque figura como de 100 Watts . . .  stereo


----------



## moises95 (Sep 24, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Porque figura como de 100 Watts . . .  stereo



Bueno, quitando que esta el amplificador, mi pregunta es: ¿Como calculo las resistencias? 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Porque figura como de 100 Watts . . .  stereo




Ver el archivo adjunto 8585
Ver el archivo adjunto 8585

Es muy parecido al de arriba, ¿ese es o no es? tiene todos los componenetes y es con fuente norml 50v, 0v.

Otra cosa, el potenciometro de 220k, tiene una patilla sin usar, ¿cual seria esa?


----------



## pandacba (Sep 26, 2011)

Muy simple, para que funcione se utilza un estremo y el cursor  asi es una R variable si no no tiene sentido y es la unica forma.......... 
Ese es un amplificador de Siemens que da 25W sobre 8 ohms y 50W sobre 4 ohms

Por estas tierras hasta hace poco todavia se vendian los pcb.


----------

